# East Coast Slingshot Tournament



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

The dates for the ECST next year are April 29,30,and May 1st 2011.come one come all.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I seriously hope I can make this one.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I plan to make it this year.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Since there seems to be interest in slingbows next year at the ECST we will set up a short course with 3D archery targets.This will be a fun course and WILL NOT count in your tournament score because not everyone shoots slingbows.If you want you can shoot your recurve,longbow,or selfbow,NO compounds.Fellow forum members please let me know what you think of this idea?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Can I shoot the course once with my recurve and once for fun with my slingshot (not slingbow)?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

There will be a 30 target,"steel Targets"for slingshots and a short course for arrows.The arrow targets are the clubs 3D archery targets only arrows will be shot at these targets no slingshot ammo.The pellets will get imbedded in the 3D targets.If you hit a pellet with an arrow you can break an arrow.We had this happen before.Once you shoot the slingshot cource for score you can go back and shoot it as much as you want.You can shoot the 3D archery targets as much as you want with arrows.The archery targets are for fun they do not count for score in the slingshot tournament.You do not have to enter the tournament if you do not want to.You can come and shoot all the targets as much as you want.It will cost less to shoot for fun than to shoot in the tournament.Prices are not set at this time.
Jay


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe I'll drop the family off in NYC, USA and catch a domestic. What's the best way to get there by rail, coach or air? Or is Alverton one of those places like California where you need a car to get about so it pays to drive down?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

ZDP
You can get to Pittsburgh by train,bus,or plane Then I would rent a car.Alverton is a small village and the club in on the outskirts.It would be better to have a car. Motels and restaurants are about 6 or 8 miles from club.I will give you directions when the time comes.I hope you can make it I would like to meet you. 
Jay


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have to decide which slingshot to practice with the most to win this thing. I am most accurate with my trumark. I think I will shoot that one. All the flat banders will make fun of me.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Recurvemaster
You can shoot any kind of hand held slingshot with the ammo of your choice.We supply steel in several sizes.Only restrictions no hold back devices,no mechanical releases,no laser sights.We are trying to keep it simple.You can use a sight ,sighting system,or instinctive.People shoot all kind of slingshots.I'm sure no one will laugh at you.There are other tube shooters.Some shooters shoot several different slingshots.You don't have to stick to one kind.Shoot your best.I'm sure everyone will enjoy the competition.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Can anyone point out the motels around the area so I can plan pricing?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Can anyone point out the motels around the area so I can plan pricing?


Google New Stanton PA Hotels

From there you take 119 to 981 to get back to the tourny, which is off of Eh Sportsman Rd. It's around a 5 minute drive if I remember correctly. I'm sure Jay will chime in.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

RecurveMaster
Gary and most of the guys stay at the Holiday Inn Express in Mt.Pleasant.PM Gary for more info,or Tom"Bunny Buster".There are some free camping hook ups at the club.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I plan on coming, too. Can't miss that.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Please record some videos of the shootings like what those Chinese did in China competitions.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

hmm i need to know of something else in the same area thats really cool and fun. my girl and i have our anniversary at that same time so ill need something to make it look like we arent just going up there for a slingshot event so she doesnt strangle me with my slingshot bands. if yall think of something let me know because i would love to make it.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Jay, I hope some of us newbies can view the goings on, and get to meet the good guys,too !! Will there be slingbows available for novices to test out and/or vendors to steer us into proper equipment?

I was thinking ,maybe some of us in the Pittsburgh area could help out the guys with shuttle services, etc to help everyone get around.

Delaney, Lots of stuff in this area to offer for an anniversary trip. Not too far from the venue is the famous amusement park, Kennywood, as well as the closer to venue Idlewood. Pittsburgh has the famous Phipps conservatory, and there's the restaurants.inclines,spectacular views of the 3rivers, etc, etc


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

John
If you don't want to shoot in the tournament you can shoot for fun.
There is going to be a short 3D archery course for slingbows,recurves,and longbows.I'm sure there will be some around for you to try.
Thank you for your offer of help.If new guys don't want to shoot at all they can hang out and watch.
And yes there will be several venders there.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg
Bring some of your master pieces.I hope you don't get arrested for trasporting weapons of mass distruction.They were a big hit last year.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Delaney
Opposite from Pittsburgh is the Laurel Mountains,Falling waters, and many other sites.In the Eat-In-Park in New Staton there is a rack with many phamplets of interesting destinations thruout the Laurel Highlands.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

If it was just a month later i could go there.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Jay, Some of the visitors may also be interested, as side trips, to visit the nearby Meadows racetrack and Casino, or the spectacular new 3 Rivers Casino(better than Vegas,I hear!). For me I'd rather shoot or "bull-shoot" with the guys!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

John
With all the shooting going on no one wants to leave and by night most are to tired to go far.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions guys now its time for me to start planting the seed in her head


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe if I can sell some slingshots I could make this tournament. I would love to meet everyone and actually shake their hands. My router burned up and my sander toasted two bearings, so I gotta replace these tools to be able to make enough to make a difference. I like the idea that perry had with A+ Slingshots with his rough and ready line, where the buyer can finish them, but I don't know if this would make him mad, so I will have to get his permission to use this idea. However I can still offer fully finished smitty slingshots in several models. I am even open to helping others who lack the tools to make their own and would like me to make their design for them. I would not betray them by copying their designs either. What do you guys think ? I am going to PM Perry right now to see if I can offer an unfinished slingshot, but of course not use the "rough and ready" trademark. I would just call mine unfinished and finished.


----------

